# *** 1000 trabajados post de aleCcowaN ***



## Maruja14

¡Qué suerte la mía de poder ser la primera en felicitarte!

Eres uno de los tipos más divertidos del foro. Y creo que tus 1000 post valen casi por 3000, porque cuando te pones a escribir....


*E N H O R A B U E N A*​ 
*M U C H A S _ _ F E L I C I D A D E S*​ 
*Y*​ 
*M U C H A S _ _ G R A C I A S*​ 

No sabes el bien que me haces y lo que me alegras la vida.


¡Avanti bersaglieri, que la batalla é nostra!


----------



## Mei

Muchas felicidades y muchas gracias por tu ayuda!!! 

Mei


----------



## Ed the Editor

*Hola Alec,*

*Felicitaciones 
en esta gran ocasión 
de tus 1.000 posteos.​**¡Siempre me impresionan tus posteos tan claros y bien pensados!*​Con apologías a José Hernández, aquí empieza mi gran epopeya en tu honor:

*El Poema de 
"Maestro Forero"*​
*Aquí me pongo a cantar
Al compás de mi computadora
Que el hombre que proporciona
Una ayuda extraordinaria
Como torrero solitaria *(_¡Si Hernández puede cambiar el género para rimar, yo lo puedo!_)
*Con su ayuda nos consuela.*


----------



## Fernando

Muchísimas gracias por tus posts, Alec.


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡ENHORABUENA!!!!  

Alundra.


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Felicitaciones Alec!!, Y sí que coincido con Maruja, ¡son trabajados tus mensajes!, y a veces "trabajosos", jajjaja, pero siempre ¡Con buena onda!


----------



## Eugin

¡*Muchas felicitaciones, compatriota*!!  

¡Es un honor recibir tu ayuda y un gusto leer tus posts!!! 

*¡Muchas gracias por tus ganas de ayudar y por la calidad de tus respuestas!! *

*¡Seguí así, che, que venís bárbaro!!!!   *​


----------



## Txiri

Alec, una de las mejores presencias en el foro, tremenda capacidad con los idiomas, muy inteligente y con un sentido de humor que da gusto.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Gracias por los mil, Alec...
en horabuena.
Saluditos
Tigger


----------



## Jhorer Brishti

Mil gracias por tus posts. Siempre he visto que escribes explicaciones que rebosan de mucha información. Tus párrafos nunca faltan de no explicar algo suficientemente.¡FELICIDADES Y ENHORABUENA!


----------



## Like an Angel

¡¡Felicidades y gracias!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Feliz Postiversario, Alec.*  Siempre eres de gran ayuda.


----------



## danielfranco

"Munchas" felicidades por tu gran logro de mil contribuciones. Gracias por tanta ayuda.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Súper dúper bien Ale, creo que eres el mejor maestro de Argentino que tenemos.
Y pues sigue así ayudandonos a todos a entender un poco el habla de este hermoso país del cono sur.
¡¡¡¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!!!


----------



## loladamore

¡Muchas felicidades! Gracias a ti ya sé hacer requesón y también ricotta - ¡Mil gracias por las mil aportaciones!


----------



## heidita

Seguro que ya está todo dicho. Pero no quería perder la oportunidad de aportar mi grano de arena. Eres genial en tus respuestas y un buen amigo.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Arenita

*FELICITACIONES!!!!*  Siempre es agradable leer algo tan bien escrito y sobre todo aprender de alguien como tú. =)


----------

